# text bk. for red seal in On. Cnd



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking for an inexpensive way to get my red seal is how I came across ChefTalk.but that's not what I was looking for. I'm wanting to write or challenge for my red seal and was seeking ways to do so online, and haven't found any online courses, or guides. What I have found at Wiley's was 7th ed. professional ck. bk.114$. Amazon didn't have anything at all. At coursesmart I found it as an ebook for 45$, which seems to be the to go unless anyone else has a copy for cheaper price; or has some different ideas and places to look?

Thanks Taj


----------



## lizabu (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah, that's the textbook we used in culinary school. everything tha's on the red seal should be in there. I came across this practice test too http://www.chefexams.com/online-red...am-service-industry/practice-tests-course.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

Taj Maczka said:


> Looking for an inexpensive way to get my red seal is how I came across ChefTalk.but that's not what I was looking for. I'm wanting to write or challenge for my red seal and was seeking ways to do so online, and haven't found any online courses, or guides. What I have found at Wiley's was 7th ed. professional ck. bk.114$. Amazon didn't have anything at all. At coursesmart I found it as an ebook for 45$, which seems to be the to go unless anyone else has a copy for cheaper price; or has some different ideas and places to look?
> 
> Thanks Taj


----------



## lizabu (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm a 2nd year apprentice and I'm still working through my skills book. I haven't done the Red Seal test yet and plan to wait until next Fall. I have a few friends who took it and have heard about it from my Chef instructors too. I know you have to get at least 70% to pass.


----------

